# NEW TANK.....



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

I cant wait to get home my new tank has just been delivered!

Its a Rena and is 80 imperial gallons .... 100 US gallons!

I'm really looking forward to start setting up!

I want to create a natural amazon tank but have had trouble locating pics of what the amazon looks like!! If you have got any pics please PM me!


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

nice pickup!!







what are you going to stock it with??


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

sounds like your gonna have a long night staring at your tank.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Niche said:


> sounds like your gonna have a long night staring at your tank.


 lol exactly


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well, from what i saw in wolves in the water, it is pretty bland. bunch of driftwood and a sandbed with a few plants


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

TheSaint said:


> I want to create a natural amazon tank but have had trouble locating pics of what the amazon looks like!! If you have got any pics please PM me!


 http://www.mongabay.com/


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Good luck Saint.

Rena tanks are nice. How are thing's in Liverpool ? What are your stocking plans ?
Ta.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Yep been staring at my new tank for some time now!









I'm moving my 2 x 5'' red bellies into it as soon as its set up and the waters OK. I'm also putting my blue lobster and 1 x glow light tetra (other two were eaten!) in there.

Dazza I'm not from Liverpool I'm from down south.

Bawb2u thanks for the link!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you could just check out some galleries here tons of people have the natural sh*t


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Sweet...when i got my tank i just sat there for hours and stared at it


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice pickup man


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

good luck on the tank.Buy some reds.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

2 reds...you should look into going out and buying 2-3 more


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

i say get 4 reds


----------



## darkness (Feb 14, 2004)

how far down south?

im from dorset, n im in the UK piranha club with DAZZA and a lot of others.

nice pick up !!!

chris


----------



## hairypeanut (Apr 27, 2004)

UK piranha club


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

darkness I'm right next to Dorset as I live in Hampshire!

And finally heres the pic of my new tank ......


----------



## hairypeanut (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice tank bet that was a few £££££££

Just got to stock it









GOTO http://www.piranhaclub.co.uk/
and join the forum Nick can supply you some good fish


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Lovely tank.........









I'm getting in a load of Caribe, Piraya, Terns etc in the next week or so, so if you want some stock give me a shout on [email protected]

Nickg

p.s Afraid I dont stock RB's as dont find them that much fun but I am sure if you want them there are plenty of LFS's that stock them otherwise I can give you the number of some I know do.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Great looking tank Saint.

Calvados finish ? If it has four light tubes, i'd only use two of them, as p's don't like bright light. iI believe that the Rena tanks wil alow thelghtying to run off one tube per lighting unit (?)This could be a usful feature as my Juwel tanks only allow you to use both lights. If one fails, they both fail.

The reaon i though you were from Liverpool is Location : the 51st state. A film about Liverpool with Samuel L jackson and Robert what's his name.
Ta.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice tank, that'd be a great serra tank.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

DAZZA said:


> Great looking tank Saint.
> 
> Calvados finish ? If it has four light tubes, i'd only use two of them, as p's don't like bright light. iI believe that the Rena tanks wil alow thelghtying to run off one tube per lighting unit (?)This could be a usful feature as my Juwel tanks only allow you to use both lights. If one fails, they both fail.
> 
> ...


... Carlyle ...aaaa it makes sense now! The 51st state is a good film, but I use it as a reference to how close we are with America!

Yes the lights are independant so I can just have one on and yes the finish is calvados. You know your tanks well!! And I'll take your advise and run just one..THANKS









It set me back some serious cash but it'll be worth it to see my P's in there! There currently in a Juwel 125 and its a bit on the crowded side!


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

I thought that the tank would suit my piranhas for life ....if I add another p or 2 would that not reduce the time I could keep them in there?! Or is my tank big enough?

I'd like to add a couple of caribe







but only if they could all get along OK and would not outgrow the tank or become cramped.

I want to see my fish swim not just float in there!


----------

